
Laptop gender wars: What your netbook (or Toughbook) says about you - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/67071/laptop-gender-wars-what-your-netbook-or-toughbook-says-about-you?source=altit
======
indiejade
Printable version: <http://www.itworld.com/print/67071>

_"When electronics brands first decided to go after the women's market, the
only thing they could think of was literally making it pink, or more colorful,
or thinking of it as an 'accessory,' more than a fully functional tool for a
busy woman's life."_

LOL. I actually remember when this happened: the pink laptop. Heaven help us.

